# More Kohler cv460s issues



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Im seriously considering bringing my John Deere to the dealer to have them look at it. Its my dad's tractor, im not getting paid to spend hours on it, and I get the fire department discount at my local dealer.

The Motor Kohler cv460s has been having trouble this year.

Whenever I engage the deck, go to start it, or go from low idle to high it stumbles and makings a popping sound. 

I've been in the carburetor, soaked and rebuilt it, replaced the choke shaft which was loose, re torqued the valve rocker arm nuts and tried new plugs ect..ect.. I also tested the resistance of the coil using my manual and it was within specs.

Anyone got any ideas before I send it out?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What have you got the spark plug gap set at?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I remember setting it to factory specs but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to check it. Some Kohler engines spec .045" on the plugs, and I always had issues with those engines when set that way. They ran and performed much better at .030 - .035".


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

ok will try, thanks!


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

It seems to me, that I remember working on an old Kohler years ago that had similar symptoms. It had a lot of hours on it and was not an overhead valve design. Problem turned out to be very worn valve guides. Ditto the throttle shaft and bushings.

Good Luck

Dave


----------

